# Advice needed?



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys,newbi questions: :-? 1.Hav a 30galon tank..Iv been readin da forums n evrywer dey talk bout overfilteratin,hav an internal hangin 400L/hr filter is dat enuf 4 mbuna?If nt pls advice as 2 hw mch shud da trick?2nd quest in a 30galon wch r da best mbunas2stock?No im limitd.Tnx guys apreciate it :thumb:


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say that you do not have enough filtration. 400L per hour works out to about 100 gal per hour. On a 30 gallon tank, your only turning the water over about 3 times per hour.That's RATED, which is never very accurate, so your actually moving much less water. I would aim for at least double what you have.

30 gallon tank is pretty small for most mbuna. What type do you have now? What type would you like to keep? What is the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tnx 4 da quick reply..At da moment hav 2 tiger barbs,dispensible fish 2 cycle da tank.. :fish: dimensions lenght:1metre/39inches..Width13inches n height 15inches.Nt sure wat i cn n wilb able 2 stock bt was cnsiderin yelow labs?Gud idea?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

i lyk how u be typin yo respnses


----------



## Peepintom (Apr 28, 2008)

Reminds me of my days of playing World of Warcraft. That might be internet speak or whatever the new name for that type of grammer is.


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cmon guys i didnt no dis was grammar/english school forum..Thought dis was a fish forum


----------



## Peepintom (Apr 28, 2008)

I am new to the forum but generally its considered polite to write post that are easy to read. It was very hard to understand your original post. Not trying to offend.


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Im also new 2 da forum.Sowi if its hard 2 undestand my grammer but im use 2 typin in short form..No offence taken :thumb:


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, 3 other people responded to your post and not a single one could even attempt to answer your questions. Your right, this ain't a grammer class so stick to the point people.
Your typing is unorthidox, but I can read it just fine.

In that size tank I would stick to smaller fish, maybe a group of Ps. demasoni (12 or 15 of them).
OR a few yellow labs, (like 4 or 5 of them). Most mbuna get too aggressive to keep in that size tank.
If you want to consider fish other than mbuna there are alot of options such as shell dwellers or other small tanganyikan fish. Or some rams i believe would work (don't know much about them though).

Good to see your cycling your tank before adding any expensive fish!


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to agree with Boomer99 demasoni or maybe saulosi.

Some of you folks amaze me, you can understand something enough to offer criticism, but not enough to offer good advice. As Arsenio Hall would say " things that make you go hmmmmm"


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank u boom n boss 4 the advice..Was also thinkin of stockin demosÃ¶nis and a few labs.. Learnt bout cyclin and evrytinelse 4rm dis forum :thumb: by da way guys ay style of writin mayb hard 2 understand but thats how we text her in south africa..


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

ZakD786 said:


> Thank u boom n boss 4 the advice..Was also thinkin of stockin demosÃ¶nis and a few labs.. Learnt bout cyclin and evrytinelse 4rm dis forum :thumb: by da way guys ay style of writin mayb hard 2 understand but thats how we text her in south africa..


I believe it's a common style of texting all over. Most folks on the forum are accessing it from a computer rather than a phone, though, and have a full-sized keyboard at their disposal. I'm glad you got your advice in spite of your textspeak though .

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who truth be told, seldom even reads a post that's in text-speak. He happens to be of the opinion that if you've got a keyboard, it's polite to use it. Understandable if you're posting from your phone though.)


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

If you do demasoni's, make sure you get at least 12, to spread the aggression. Otherwise the dominant one will pick on the weakest one and slowly kill all the others off. 12 or more spreads it out enough so this doesn't happen. I would only maybe add a few labs with demasoni, but that might get kinda crowded.


----------

